# Oooops



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2021)

Pretty sure this is ot a good way to finish a landing. 
Poor guy got caught in a crosswind, fought it hard but here is the result. Sorry about the crappy photo all I had was one off the back of my camera.





Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 25, 2021)

It appears only his ego may have been bruised?


----------



## PFVA63 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi,
It's not his fault the ground suddenly went vertical - oh wait, my mistake, the picture is just turned sideways


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 25, 2021)

Going to be a hard hit on the wallet beside the hit on ego and confidence. Hate to see anyone fly in and go home by truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> It appears only his ego may have been bruised?


Bottom right wing struck the ground hard, prop is toast and my guess is engine will need to be rebuilt. Could have been worse, she did not go over on her back.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 25, 2021)

It's considered a sudden stoppage, so, depending on which motor it is, at least a partial teardown will be required.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2021)

Big oops!


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 25, 2021)

Yep, did see the video of the incident. He got the top left wingtip and the bottom right wing, along with the engine and prop. Didn't look bad on the left wing, but I would be concerned about spar cracks from the drag.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 25, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Bottom right wing struck the ground hard, prop is toast and my guess is engine will need to be rebuilt. Could have been worse, she did not go over on her back.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jeff


Planes can be replaced, I was concerned about the pilot and from the looks of it, he fared well.


----------

